# trying to get pregnant after a loss



## dawsonj1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi girls!!! I'm new to this site and do not want to be here but........ here I am. I have two beautiful healthy girls one is 8 the other is 5 they r our liefs  and my little angel in heaven who's name is Dawson jay  . I fell pregnant quite quick with all 3 but unfortunately I lost my little boy 2yrs ago this sept and have been trying for another cherub for over a yr with no success. I had very high prolactin after being on anti- depressants after my loss and am very stressed but have been off them for about 8 months now and all my tests have came back normal and I have had scans done aswell and everything appears OK (which is good). I am trying acupuncture for the first time for infertility and find it really relaxing, the acupuncturist was so accurate and how she knew things about my body that only I know she was amazing it is very expensive but will b worth every penny if it helps in anyway. Fingers crossed x


----------

